# african cichlids with pits on their face



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a few african cichlids in my school tank that have pits on their face. These weren't there before the summer and they seem to be increasing...anyone know what they could be? They are only found on the face. THe ones that have that their fins are also a torn.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It sounds like HITH (hole in the head disease). The condition can be exacerbated by poor water quality and improper diet.

JMHO.

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

what can i help them out other than water changes?


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Pick up some Metroplex by Seachem


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

It does sound like Hole in the Head - at least the pits do. The torn fins could be a few different things, but if your fish have HITH *and* torn fins, it does sound like water quality could be the cause. Metronidazole (the medication in Metroplex) may help. If you have a smaller tank you can use for a hospital tank while you treat them that would be ideal, especially if you can't get them to ingest the meds and have to dose the water instead.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The torn or ragged find goes with hith . Systemic infection spironeucleosis. Metro every day with a wc. Full dosage re added daily. I'd do the whole tank as the others may get it also. But you could drain the tank to half to save on meds. Or take them out and way less meds and wcs. Clean your gravel etc and cut back on food. Stress brings on disease . A healthy fish keeps its flagellates down in numbers. 
When discus get ragged fins its treated with metro as its all the same issue as hith. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

still alive and kicking.....been doing water changes and metro


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

did u get my pm?


----------

